# gray log pkg problem



## Bahadir (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone ,

I was using graylog and graylog-web-interface as separated package in pkg and port tree till last days. But in version BSD 11.1 I can find graylog-2.2.3 but I cannot find graylog-web-interface any more .


```
No packages available to install matching 'graylog-web-interface' have been found in the repositories
```

I know that graylog merged server and web-interface at version 2.3.1.

Conclusion
I cannot find web gui for 2.2.3
I cannot find new merged version

Do you have any idea ?

Best Regards


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

You don't need a separate package, you can just enable the web interface from the server.conf file:


```
web_enable = true
web_listen_uri = http://123.123.123.123:9000
```


----------



## Bahadir (Oct 10, 2017)

NO ,

Package contains only graylog server , there is no files about web interface . So when I use this parameters in config file, nothing happens.

Are you using clean install bsd 11.1 + pkg install graylog method. Did you try these parameters and succeeded.


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm running a 3-node cluster Graylog SIEM, on 10.3, but that shouldn't make a difference. I did install using the package management tool, but I also leaned heavily on both the Graylog docs (which are excellent) as well as the Elasticsearch and Mongo docs. You might also want to verify that you are not running the REST API on the same port as your web interface.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2017)

There is no "web interface", only a REST interface and some client-side Javascript.



> The Graylog web interface was rewritten in JavaScript for 2.0 to be a client-side single-page browser application. This means its code is running solely in your browser, fetching all data via HTTP(S) from the REST API of your Graylog server.


http://docs.graylog.org/en/2.3/pages/configuration/web_interface.html


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

Version 2.3 changes the web interface setup, however OP initially was asking about 2.2.3 which is the current version available in ports/pkg. Also if you look in the doc link posted under Configuration Options, you will see the config options I mention are listed there.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2017)

chavez243ca said:


> Version 2.3 changes the web interface setup


Documentation for 2.2 shows exactly the same text 

http://docs.graylog.org/en/2.2/pages/configuration/web_interface.html

The change you're referring to seems to have happened with 2.0.x


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes, including the Configuration Options section that tells you that web_enable and web_listen_uri are both valid options.


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

Snippets taken from my running test instance:


```
root@pterosaur:/usr/local/etc/graylog/server # sockstat -4l| grep graylog
graylog  java       48045 91 tcp4   10.10.10.250:9350     *:*
graylog  java       48045 94 tcp4   10.10.10.250:9000     *:*
root@pterosaur:/usr/local/etc/graylog/server # cat server.conf | grep web_
web_enable = true
web_listen_uri = http://10.10.10.250:9000
root@pterosaur:/usr/local/etc/graylog/server # cat server.conf | grep api
rest_listen_uri = http://10.10.10.250:9000/api/
```

NOTE: running both REST and web on same port requires adding suffix to REST API eg. /api/


----------



## Bahadir (Oct 10, 2017)

Your method works only from official graylog site tarballs.


----------



## Bahadir (Oct 10, 2017)

I succeed with tarball but I will re check pkg graylog package. Thank you.


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

As you can see, I am using the packages, not the tarball.


```
% pkg info graylog
graylog-2.2.3
Name           : graylog
Version        : 2.2.3
Installed on   : Mon Sep 11 20:52:39 2017 EDT
```


----------



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, I would advise using MongoDB version 3.2 rather than 2.6, as the upgrade path from 2.6 might be more complicated.


----------

